# Best light color temp



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, they'll work fine. Anything between 5k and 12k (and likely even beyond that range) will have little or no difference on plant growth. What it will do is change the colors you see.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

A CFL manufaturer claimed that a 5500K is an excellent choice for planted tanks because it has a rich blue and red spectra (less green). It also says that the 6700K is a good choice giving the light effect of a late afternoon sunlight.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Crispino Ramos said:


> A CFL manufaturer claimed that a 5500K is an excellent choice for planted tanks because it has a rich blue and red spectra (less green). It also says that the 6700K is a good choice giving the light effect of a late afternoon sunlight.


Note with less green in the spectrum it won't or may not have a high apparent brightness, because human visual sensitivity peaks at 555nm


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Best Light*

Good morning black...

The 5500 K bulb is the same as natural daylight. I use the 6500 Ks too and get them at the local ACE hardware store. Specifically, look for the aquarium plant bulbs from GE. They're about $12.00 each for a 48 inch, T8 or T12 bulb.

B


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I found a few more 6500K bulbs at wal mart today so I should be set for awhile now, but its good to know that the 5500K's will work just as well.


----------

